# Broke My First Carboy!



## bkisel (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, my wife will tell you it is because I'm getting old but my excuse is the slipperiness of B-Brite solution that caused me to break my first 6.5 glass Italian carboy. Truth is I was rushing to get the carboy cleaned but working with the B-Brite solution didn't help any - man is that stuff slippery. I did receive a minor cut. 99% of the glass wound up in the sink so cleanup was a snap. After cleanup I went down to the basement and gave my plastic carboys a hug.






Please be careful my friends...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I have the red handles on everyone of my carboys for that exact reason.


----------



## garymc (Jun 25, 2014)

Join the club.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear it, big guy...


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 25, 2014)

welcome to the club I also have to invest in more handles they rally do help! My condolences.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 26, 2014)

Not part of the Broken Carboy Club _yet_, but it's only a matter of time. Mine all have handles, thank goodness.


----------



## zalai (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that , I am also a member of the Broken Carboy Club . But I am not liking my plastic carboys . I have a 3 g better bottle and a 6 g one . First I used a solid bung and now the wine tastes like rubber . The 6 g is not to noticeable but the 3 g is not save able . The new bungs are not a perfect fit . I had to rap them in to plastic food rap and make a hole for the airlock . On the weekend I will transfer to a glass carboy .


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 26, 2014)

I've yet to break a glass one, and hope that never happens, but I have learned to dry my hands very carefully before I touch a car boy, I'll have to look into those handles! I have many plastic car boys and my bungs fit snuggly and I've never had an issue of an off flavor. I must admit if I have to purchase I'll go for the plastic, my back really appreciates it. At least it was in the sink and didn't have wine it it, Bill. But so sorry for the carnage.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 26, 2014)

I know how that hurts. I have busted two! One with wine


----------



## jojabri (Jun 26, 2014)

Reminds me of this: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f11/broken-glass-carboy-horror-stories-compendium-376523/#post4718314

Glad you're not hurt!


----------



## bkisel (Jun 26, 2014)

When working with my glass carboys at the sink I'll put down a couple of layers of towels in the counter top and hanging over the edge into the sink. The carboy slipped from my grip into the sink where it broke. Had I had one of those handles on the carboy I probably would have avoided the breakage.

I've not noticed any taste issues or bung fit issues with my plastic carboys (I have both BB and Bubbler). Think I'll begin to use the glass carboys when planning to bulk age over more than several months.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 26, 2014)

I have only broken one 750ml bottle since starting this hobby. I feel very fortunate. I am a little disappointed Bill that your announcement came out without eulogizing the heroic piece of glass that is now laid to rest. Tonight, when the cork is pulled, I will raise my glass in honor of your fallen soldier and to all broken carboys across the land. I am not looking forward to that day. I'm sure it's a horrible feeling watching that thing fall in slow motion and shattering into a thousand pieces.

Bill C.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 26, 2014)

you are two 6's behind me. Who would have thought that stuff in junior high science class would come in useful? Filling a 6 gallon glass with hot water and oxy-clean and then pour cold water on the carboy will cause catastrophic consequences....

ps... Slippery 6 gallon carboys loaded with soapy water don't bounce on a concrete floor either.....


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jun 26, 2014)

bkisel said:


> When working with my glass carboys at the sink I'll put down a couple of layers of towels in the counter top and hanging over the edge into the sink.



That sounds like a good idea. Although I haven't broke one _in the sink_..yet, I do have a hard time with the Oxyclean. Even with the handles, I don't seem to have much control when rinsing that stuff.


----------

